# Submit favorite DC recipes here...



## Kayelle

I thought it would be interesting to have a place for some of your favorite recipe's from here that *you have made. 

Your own recipe's don't count.* This is the place to toot the horns of all the great cooks we have here, and be sure to post the link to the recipe. Multiple links are more than welcome.


----------



## Dawgluver

This:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html

I've used limes as well.  Utterly delicious!

And CraigC's beer coconut shrimp recipe he posted inspired me to make marmalade-horseradish sauce that knocked my socks off!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawglover's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/smoked-turkey-wild-rice-black-bean-soup-76634.html

I change it up a bit, but loved it for the inspiration!

Menumaker's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/bombay-potatoes-83881.html

Again, I used that for inspiration and changed it up.


----------



## Kayelle

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/quick-and-easy-chicken-tortilla-soup-recipe-83828.html  from PPO

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/rice-pilaf-75118.html  from Andy

Just two of my favorites. I'll be back with more later.


----------



## CharlieD

Don't have time to look for it, but it would be to. Authentic Marsala chicken, do not remember who's it was. And Chief's famous and loved by my wife and two of my children, pancakes.


----------



## CWS4322

I assume this will become a sticky? I love those sliced potatoes that are roasted in a muffin tin--can't remember if those were Steve's, Rock's, or Chief's, but I've made them several times.


----------



## msmofet

*Katie's Black Devil's Food Cake TNT* 

*This IS THE MOST FANTASTIC CHOCOLATE CAKE EVER!! *

Here are some pics of with my additions.


----------



## msmofet

CharlieD said:


> Don't have time to look for it, but it would be to. Authentic Marsala chicken, do not remember who's it was. And Chief's famous and loved by my wife and two of my children, pancakes.



Would this be the *Authentic Marsala chicken *recipe submitted by kitchenelf?

And *A new pancake recipe* submitted by Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North?


----------



## Zhizara

I love msmofet's Cream of Chicken or Turkey Confetti Soup!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...h8GVVi_tTUjOG1F9YzCl9ig&bvm=bv.61190604,d.b2I


----------



## Kayelle

and MsMofit's best ever garlic bread. I use this nearly weekly.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/ms-mofets-garlic-bread-76499.html

Yes, I hope a mod will make this thread a sticky.


----------



## forty_caliber

Now sticky by member request.

.40


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Not a recipe. DC'ers enticed me / I talked myself into buying a Breville personal pie maker. I am not normally sucked into late night info-mercials. I disregarded the threads, since it wasn't an appliance I have. Then one day I read the discussion. Such enthusiasm. I admit I haven't used it lately, It is resting on top of my microwave. I should introduce it to a couple recipes I have waiting. 

3 of my favorite DC recipes that I can think of. 

Kadesma's pork chops with onion gravy. Reading the original now, I see she put a spoonful of sugar. I apparently overlooked this. Gotta do it for 'Ma.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/pork-chops-in-onion-sauce-rec-18011.html#post210496

PPO's Beef and broccoli
His notes read " I have been working on this for about two years and think that I have it where I want it." Yes and pretty near perfect. My introduction to using both hoisin and oyster sauces.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tnt-beef-with-broccoli-77697.html

Bakechef's (disappearing) Brownies. My waistline feels guilty ever time I " even out" a row. The rest of me is too busy and that conscious moment soon disappears along with the brownies. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/bakechefs-brownies-78936.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier's : http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/mushrooms-gratin-67778.html#post929810


----------



## pacanis

Nice to see you around again .40


----------



## Kayelle

Seeing .40's name again reminded me of swimming in the best pudding ever!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/butterscotch-pudding-66643.html


----------



## Andy M.

Here are the ones I came up with quicky.

                   Alix's Lemon Bars:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/lemon-bars-33857.html  I increased the filling ingredients by 50% because I love lemon desserts.

  Alix's Lemon Shortbread Cookies:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/lemon-shortbread-cookies-74844.html 

  Audeo's Banana Nut Bread:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/best-banana-bread-ive-ever-had-4730.html 

  Chief Goodweed of the North's Pancakes:  He was Goodweed back then, not Longwind.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f158/pancakes-2099.html 

  Ol-Blue's Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/bacon-cheeseburger-meatloaf-recipe-42290.html   I increased the bacon to a pound.  A half cup didn't seem like enough.

  That's all for now.  I know there are others but my memory fails me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix's Lemon anything...yes, of course!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Alix

Dianne's carbonara

GB's bolognese

.40's pound cake

Linux's Hot buttered rum

Kadesma's onion sauce, Andy's pilaf, Audeo's banana bread have already been linked. 

Home Chef's  Cafe Mocha Cookie

I don't make this often because of allergies but Kadesma's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/chocolate-bourbon-pecan-pie-12167.html

Crewsk's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/chocolate-peanut-butter-pie-9615.html

Andy's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/olive-salad-52053.html

Got more, but this is a good start.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> ..............Bakechef's (disappearing) Brownies. My waistline feels guilty ever time I " even out" a row. The rest of me is too busy and that conscious moment soon disappears along with the brownies.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/bakechefs-brownies-78936.html


This was the recipe that came to my mind instantly. I don't bake much, but after I made these a couple weeks ago I've been on a roll. And gained 2 pounds. Soon I could look like a roll!

I'll have to think of my favorite healthier recipes on here to balance out those yummy brownies.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver's sauce:

*Sure, Cat, it's just a 32 oz jar of Welch's grape jelly, and 3 bottles of Heinz Chili sauce. You mix the sauce together, throw in your frozen meatballs (I used 64 ounces) , cook together until it's heated through, then pour into your crock pot and keep warm. You can do the whole thing in your crock pot, or on the stove. Cut back on the measurements if you want.

Aunt Bea had a great idea, these are normally served with toothpicks, but she suggested spearing them with pretzel sticks, so the toothpicks don't show up all over the house!

And obviously, this is not Italian, but has been a very popular recipe since the 1950‘s and around here, it disappears quickly!*

This is so good! I've even put it over sausage balls, also.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cat! 

Bolas' Onion Goop:
Fill your slow cooker with sliced onions, a bit of butter and cook for 10 hours. 
The base freezes well. The possibilities for using the onion goop are endless, but my first port of call is french onion soup.


----------



## taxlady

I know there are more, but this is really good: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/harrys-spicy-pork-ball-rendang-81320.html#post1179271


----------



## Andy M.

My mom was an immigrant from Armenia.  She came to the USA in her 20s after years of persecution and living in fear throughout the area around Armenia, Turkey, Syria and Lebanon.  She married and raised a family here in Massachusetts.  She cooked the simple foods she grew up with for her family.

My sister and I have learned to cook some of her dishes that we loved most.  We have passed these recipes on to our children.  They love them too.

When my mom died in 1982, there was no internet, no worldwide community, no global sharing of recipes etc.  Her world was small.  

For me to share her recipe for rice pilaf with all of you and see that some of you rank that as among your favorites, warms my heart and makes think about how my mom would have felt to see her cooking so widely appreciated.


----------



## taxlady

That's so heartwarming Andy. I'm all choked up. Now I have to go look at that rice pilaf recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver

I thought the same thing!  Beautiful sentiment, Andy!


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> When my mom died in 1982, there was no internet, no worldwide community, no global sharing of recipes etc.  Her world was small.



Her world might have been small, but she has touched many corners of it through her cooking and your sharing of her recipes.Thanks Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need more recipes from Andy's Mom!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Need more recipes from Andy's Mom!




http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f57/okra-and-lamb-stew-77235.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/gurabia-82805.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got them, thank you Andy.


----------



## Kayelle

Although this original recipe didn't come from a DC member it's sure famous here resulting in multiple threads, and some of us needed to form a 12 step program for "Dragon Lady's Sesame Noodles" addiction. He're the first of many threads about them.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/sesame-noodles-howd-i-do-65694.html


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Although this original recipe didn't come from a DC member it's sure famous here resulting in multiple threads, and some of us needed to form a 12 step program for "Dragon Lady's Sesame Noodles" addiction. He're the first of many threads about them.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/sesame-noodles-howd-i-do-65694.html




Yes! One of the all time greats.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the reminder, Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle

I almost forgot about this one until I decided to make it for dinner tonight. I've make it dozens of times since it was first posted by Nikki and it's a real keeper....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/pasta-in-butter-garlic-sauce-75433.html


----------



## LPBeier

There are many more, but I think the highlight is:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f45/katies-dutch-chocolate-ice-cream-58427-2.html

This is so rich and creamy smooth.  You won't want any other chocolate ice cream ever after trying this!


----------



## Kayelle

Here's another one, posted just a couple of months ago by Steve Kroll, that deserves high praise. I've made it twice since it was posted and it's a real keeper of a recipe. Thanks again Steve!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/homemade-gyros-with-tzatziki-sauce-89641.html


----------



## LPBeier

The summer sides thread reminded me of this one: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/moms-macaroni-salad-a-cookout-favorite-586-2.html


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for that addition LP. I know there must be dozens of memorable recipes from here, long before I came to DC in 2010. Get your thinking caps on "old timers".


----------



## Cheryl J

I mentioned this one a couple of days ago so thought I'd re-post the recipe. I love this and have made it several times. It was submitted by our lovely Kades.  

*Kades Asian Noodle Salad*
1/4 C peanut oil
2 T rice vinegar
1 T fresh lime juice
2 t oriental sesame oil
1 t grated fresh ginger
1/4 t hot chili sesame oil (or to taste)
salt to taste
whisk all the above and set aside. 

12 oz. fresh Chinese flat noodles or linguine, cooked al dente
Add the following to noodles (and cook a minute or so longer to lightly blanch)
1 med. carrot, julienned
1 seeded cucumber, julienned

Drain, rinse with cold water, drain again, place on clean kitchen towel and blot well
Toss noodle/veggie mixture with dressing
Add thinly sliced green onion and chopped cilantro to taste
Sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds (I added toasted almonds, too)


----------



## Cheryl J

Here is her original recipe from her own words....sorry, I didn't go back and find her original post...I just copied it from my notepad. I apologize for it not being all neat and clean in one post, with a link. 

Kades asian noodle salad
Whisk 1/4 cup peanut oil,2 Tab. rice vinegar, 1 Tab. fresh lime juice,2 tea. oriental sesame oil,1 tea grated fresh ginger, salt to taste, and 1/4 tea. of hot chili sesame oil you decide how much to use.Mix well all ingredients.Set aside Cook 12 oz of fresh Chinese flat noodles or linguine. Cook about 5 min stir in 1 med. julienned carrot and 1 seeded cucumber also julienned cook 2-3 min longer drain well rinse with cold water now drain again. Place noodles on clean kitchen towel and blot well Now toss noodles and veggies with the dressing add 4 thin sliced green onions and some chopped cilantro I love it so I tend to use 4-5 tab. Now if you extra hungry add some Shrimp that you've had marinating drain it and also add some toasted sesame seeds.
kades


----------



## Kayelle

I almost forgot about this one, although I use it often. When I first came here, this old thread had a ton of teaching... I would add that the eggs *must* be room temp. and not right out of the fridge.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/spaghetti-alla-carbonara-668.html


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> Here's another one, posted just a couple of months ago by Steve Kroll, that deserves high praise. I've made it twice since it was posted and it's a real keeper of a recipe. Thanks again Steve!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/homemade-gyros-with-tzatziki-sauce-89641.html



Thank you so much, Kayelle! I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## buckytom

some really good looking recipes to think about for future experiments.

great idea for a thread, k-l.

the first one that pops into my mind was mama's buttermilk fried chicken, but she never posted it here. just links to the recipe on her own website.

i'll have to modify it a little and write it up here as my own.


----------



## Alix

Kayelle said:


> I almost forgot about this one, although I use it often. When I first came here, this old thread had a ton of teaching... I would add that the eggs *must* be room temp. and not right out of the fridge.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/spaghetti-alla-carbonara-668.html



I posted that one too Kayelle. Its a really GOOD thread. Its how I learned to make carbonara.


----------



## Kayelle

This thread needs some help.......come on members!!

This new original  recipe from Rocklobster deserves to be here, for sure. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...derloin-w-mushrooms-in-cream-sauce-92943.html


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here working on my grocery list. I start at the beginning of this thread looking at all the different recipes. My though process goes something like this: "Oh yeah, I got to add that to my list, oh I can't forget that, I need to buy that, I am all out of that, Oh I definitely want to make that etc." Get the idea?  You folks are so cruel. Just too many good recipes in one month to make. 

First off, I don't have the budget to do "all that" in one month and who is going to eat all those recipes? Plus I do not have the room to store all these ingredients at the same time.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Goat Cheese chicken - this is a combination of several recipes and some visits to a local restaurant.


Pound out 2 chicken breast until 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick (make them the same thickness) , season and dredge in flour and sauté in Veggie oil (I have grilled them but you have to add some flour to the sauce below if you do) until about 150 Degrees F (not totally done).  place pads of Goat cheese on the chicken (as much as you like).  We like a lot of cheese.  Place on a sheet pan in a 200 degree oven.


Add a bit more oil if needed to the pan, and sauté a combination of shallots and mushrooms until soft, add garlic for 30 seconds.  deglaze with 1/2 cup of white wine and 1/2 cup of fresh lemon juice.  Add 1/4 cup rough chopped sun dried tomatoes (the ones in oil not dry).  Let it reduce to about 1/2 or until it starts to thicken.  add 1 T capers and bruise them slightly.  Remove from heat and whisk 4 T cold butter in one T at a time.  Remove chicken from oven and add sauce.  I serve with rice or you can use some type pasta or veggies.


----------



## Zhizara

In keeping with the original intent of DC recipes that we have used and love, I have to add Kathleen's Faux French Onion Soup!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/faux-french-onion-soup-92004.html

I tried this and loved it so much that it's become a regular item on my menu.

I love that it's quick and easy to prepare and is really scrumptious.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's one for the books from Andy, I just made today..http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/ranch-potato-salad-93572.html

Outstanding!!

Come on folks...lets get this thread going again!

Remember, *Your own recipe's don't count.* This is the place to toot the  horns of all the great cooks we have here, and be sure to post the link  to the recipe. Multiple links are more than welcome.


----------



## Aunt Bea

So many DC recipes have become part of my rotation that it is hard to remember them all.

Here are a couple that come to mind! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/zuppa-toscana-92039.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/boiled-dinner-tattrat-style-81806.html


----------



## tenspeed

*Second the nomination for Rocklobster's pork tenderloin*

Once I started reading this thread I wuz gonna nominate Rocklobster's pork tenderloin recipe (http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...derloin-w-mushrooms-in-cream-sauce-92943.html), but Kayelle beat me to it.  It's on my regular rotation.  Definitely Hall of Fame material!

  Already had it on the menu for tonight's dinner, as the weather is a bit unsettled and I can't count on the grill.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's another submission I made tonight. Excellent recipe!http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/hungarian-goulash-soup-94430.html


----------



## GotGarlic

Lots of people enjoy Cheryl's Corn & Black Bean Salad, so I thought I'd add the link here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/black-bean-and-corn-salad-92149.html


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> So many DC recipes have become part of my rotation that it is hard to remember them all.
> 
> Here are a couple that come to mind!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/zuppa-toscana-92039.html
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/boiled-dinner-tattrat-style-81806.html



I'll stick with the two above and add. 

Andy's ACS***

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/slumgullion-or-american-chop-suey-recipe-29788.html

*** These days I reduce the amount of tomato and swap the macaroni for riced cauliflower to keep the carbs down so it's more like Spanish rice or the filling for stuffed peppers but it makes me feel like I'm still in the game. 

Steve Kroll's link to this Shakshuka recipe.

https://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/shakshuka/


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thanks for bringing this thread back.  There's a couple recipes here I should make..

One of my favorites is Kayelle's Crack burger cabbage casserole
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-friday-2-5-2016-a-95010.html 

And another is TaxLady's 's Danish Red Cabbage - Rødkål
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-red-cabbage-r-dk-l-roedkaal-69012.html


----------



## Cheryl J

I love Andy's Rice Pilaf side dish....have to think about others, there are so many....! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/rice-pilaf-75118.html


----------



## eparys

That Boiled Dinner looks especially tempting!! It is a cold rainy day here in northern New England. I might have to run out to the grocery .


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For the best banana bread ever - Audio's Banana Bread
I love succulent and well seasoned pork and so  I 2nd this recipe - 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...lad-93572.html

There are so many from every category, soups to stew to roasts, to deserts, pes, pastries, a bit of everything.  How do you pick?

Seeeeeeya; Chef Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

Bump


----------



## Oldvine

Thank you


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll's Hungarian Goulash Soup. A huge favorite in our home.

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/hungarian-goulash-soup-94430.html#post1445269


----------



## Kayelle

Ohh I so agree Andy.....^


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Not a favorite recipe, but rather a. favorite technique worthy of remembrance, especially as the bbq pits begin to be used.  I give you - Smoked Turkey - https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/bbq-smoked-turkey-49059.html

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

